# Cord cutting



## Edd (Aug 23, 2016)

After years of debating it with the wife, we are cutting it this week. There's always a show that keeps me on the hook. Currently, that's Mr. Robot, which is awesome. I figure subscribe to Netflix, Amazon, HBO, Showtime, and Hulu to compensate for the loss. Anyone else cut the cord? We care zero about sports. The loss of live news is a bigger hit for us.


----------



## Tin (Aug 23, 2016)

Been running off Netflix and Amazon for movies/shows and reddit streams with an HDMI cable (Bruins, Sox, and other sporting events) for about five years. While streaming the Olympics I could not believe the amount of commercials that are on. I will never go back to cable, just not worth the money IMO.

Lack of live news is probably a good thing these days. I think the last time I streamed anything news wise was the BBC coverage of the Paris attack last year.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 23, 2016)

We cut the cord about three years ago.  Here in S. NH we can pick up about 20 channels over the air, including all 4 major broadcast networks with the live news.  Reddit streams work well for sports as mentioned above, and I also have a relatives Xfinity password that lets me stream almost anything else needed.  Cable was the most expensive bill except the mortgage.  Didn't seem right.


----------



## yeggous (Aug 23, 2016)

We (almost) cut the cord several years ago and never looked back. I use family cable subscriptions to get a Comcast email for some streaming. Most is Netflix, Amazon, and HBO which can be ordered a la carte. We have Verizon FIOS 50/50 internet which absolutely screams compared to Comcast that we had before.

And we save (a lot) of money.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2016)

Tin said:


> ..........While streaming the Olympics I could not believe the amount of commercials that are on. I will never go back to cable, just not worth the money IMO.....



Pretty incredible but not surprising....and the CBC, which used to be a lot better neutral coverage, was now mostly pro Canada coverage _only_...  Canadian society seems highly government regulated but now even moreso in the media, not to mention _their_ ditzy, nationalized commercials.  Combined with politicalized nationalism of our Gold-Medal-crazed media it's just too much. uke:
Really cable carries about a few hours(PMs and early AMs) of interesting stuff....but that's it.

Looking to cut the cord as well.......


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome to the club. Cut the cord in 1999, last move and didn't have time to deal with install headaches right away and before we knew it, we didn't miss it. 

Caveat - we now have Comcast Internet and cable - b/c need the Internet, cheaper to get both than just 'net -  but haven't hooked up cable box. Husband used cable from cable TV to an outdoor antennae - so hooking up box would have required running or splitting to new cable, haven't bothered. We have cheapest TV plan, no sports but do get HBO. So we can use infinity account to stream HBO.  We have Netflix and Amazon Prime. Get local news from antennae - tallest hill in town 15 miles from Boston and most big towers. So only problem with reception on windy or rainy days. And...were just not TV people (adults I mean lol). I watch about an hour of free TV a week and a Netflix show maybe 2x/week (House of cards now). Husband does watch other stuff with kids that I'm not into (game of thrones and other fantasy crap lol).  

I miss sports, but not enough to pay for it. Honestly - not sure what you mean by "live news" - but that stuff is crap anyway and a waste of your time. For big events PBS and other networks will cover, most is rehashed BS you don't need to watch anyways lmao. Sorry to go off personal opinion tangent - but I think if people spent less time digesting that shit and getting educated with decent news sources OF VARIETY - world would be better off. Too segmented so you don't ever have to listen to a differing opinion if you don't want to. Look what happens....


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 31, 2016)

We have the cheapest package we can get through directv.  I think it's $20-$30.  I wanted to put a seasonal hold on our service after football season, but the wife isn't on board.  She wants it on for the kids.   Personally, I think they would find something else to occupy their time without it - just like we do!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Aug 31, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> We have the cheapest package we can get through directv.  I think it's $20-$30.  I wanted to put a seasonal hold on our service after football season, but the wife isn't on board.  She wants it on for the kids.   Personally, I think they would find something else to occupy their time without it - just like we do!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Hair cutting thread >>>>>>>>


----------



## Puck it (Aug 31, 2016)

Tin said:


> Hair cutting thread >>>>>>>>


No you moron.  This cord!!!!!


----------



## jimk (Aug 16, 2017)

Not totally cutting cord, but getting closer.  Recently dropped Verizon Fios internet/tv/phone after ten years.  Switching to very basic internet/tv package with Cox for a while, no contract.  Finally killing off what had become a worthless land line.  This will cut monthly provider bill approximately in half.  I don't need hundreds of tv channels, but slow internet might be an issue as wife watches movies from amazon.  We'll see how it goes?


----------



## Edd (Aug 17, 2017)

After almost a year without cable I'm pretty ok with it. We've been using Sling and Hulu for current TV shows. Sling has a nice selection of channels but their technical glitches are too frequent. Live TV on Sling actually works better than on demand shows; I would've thought the opposite would be true. Stream quality is generally decent but AMC shows, by far, look shittier than the rest and I don't understand why. 

We currently use the Hulu with no commercials plan but we took the Hulu Live TV plan for a test drive to see if we could replace Sling with it. The stream quality is pretty good. The Handmaiden's Tale, in particular, looks Blu-Ray quality. Their new interface, only available on select devices now, is like nothing I've ever seen. It took real getting used to but now I like it. One huge advantage they have over Sling is that it tracks what you've watched perfectly, which seems an obvious feature but Sling, incredibly, tracks what you've watched with about a 25% accuracy rate. It's awful. 

We didn't stick with the Hulu Live TV specifically because they don't carry AMC and Sling does but that channel is a lot less valuable to me since we bailed on The Walking Dead. Better Call Saul and Preacher are the only shows I care for from them. I'm hoping that Hulu Live TV picks up AMC but I may go back regardless out of sheer frustration with Sling.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 17, 2017)

Amazon and Netflix for TV, rabbit ears in the attic for local news and weather on weekday morning. I'm always amazed when we travel and watch regular cable; the amount of commercials is crazy. And if you think about it, you're paying for the cable to come to your house...yet you're subjected to commercials. Haven't looked back since we got rid of cable and the landline...both a few years ago. 

At the VT place, we need "basic cable" to get internet. Unfortunately, no work arounds there. However, we are beyond lucky to have broadband access where we are. We listen to a lot of Pandora and still stream most everything when up north.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 18, 2017)

I wish I could be happy without cable....i watch to much tv. I enjoy laying down and watching tv in the evening .

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 25, 2017)

We cut cable out last December and substituted it with DirecTV Now.   We have always had Hulu and Netflix.  So far, we have basically retained all of our live channels including HBO (my wife is addicted to HGTV) and they offer locals (ABC, NBC, CBS, and TV38) and Celtics Basketball.   With an antenna we get fox.  Overall we saved over $100 a month - getting rid of boxes and only pay $35/month for the package and $50 for the internet.  So  $85/month vs $190...

I miss watching the sox and bruins, but I can catch them at any bar.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow, you guys are so high tech!


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 29, 2017)

Thinking about this as well after our last cable bill was $252...


----------



## Nick (Sep 29, 2017)

We did this last year and haven't looked back. I don't watch a ton of sports though so it didn't really feel like any kind of loss. 99% of what we watch is on netflix or amazon video on demand. Just work all day & night


----------

